# Ewan Maddock Dam, Sunshine Coast



## Guest

PDO and Myself are going to hit Ewan Maddock Dam on Saturday, launching at 5.30am.

Ewan Maddock Dam is on Steve Irwin Way at Mooloolah. Access to the dam is nearby.

I notice there are alot of new comers on the site from the Brisbane area, all are welcome to come along. 

There are Big Bass in the dam( never caught one smaller than 45cm in this dam) and Saratoga are also stocked in the dam, very scenic up there too, should be beautiful this time of year.

If you need directions to get the just reply here.

Cheers


----------



## JD

Not 100% but I'll try to get there. The wind looks a bit off for any saltwater trips. As you said it's a nice bit of water.


----------



## pcsolutionman

I have cricket saturday but it starts at 12:30 so an early morning fish might be on the cards, might see you guys there

Lee


----------



## Guest

pcsolutionman said:


> I have cricket saturday but it starts at 12:30 so an early morning fish might be on the cards, might see you guys there
> 
> Lee


No sleeping in this time, Lee  Remember last time you missed the party. 

Cheers


----------



## Gigantor

Built-up your stock of Jackalls again have ya, Sel?????


----------



## Guest

Nah, Pete

I won't be jerking jackalls at EMD. Gonna try plastics for the session.

Cheers


----------



## WayneD

It's about time you got out again John. You've obviously been working too hard for a fish lately.

I am only allowed one fishing trip a week so I am going to save it for the club meet on Sunday.


----------



## Guest

Scott

Thats a good back up plan, mate.

PDO needs to crack the code there, so I doub't he'll be leaving until he catches a bass there.

Cheers


----------



## pcsolutionman

sorry guys change of plans for me im heading out off point cartwright with the other boys but good luck hope you nail a few

Lee


----------



## PDO

I will catch a Bass at EMD tomorrow!!!

If the 4 rods, hard body lures, jackals, poppers, spinner baits, dry flies and soft plastics don't bring success I may resort to a spear gun, drag net or high explosives. If not, keep an eye on the FOR SALE section for a bargain job lot.

Paul


----------



## JD

Won't be there, hope you have a good day.


----------



## FishinRod

Regretthat I won't be there either   Have a good day. Looking forward to the trip reports.


----------



## Guest

Good Luck Guys 

Look forward to a trip report. wish I could join you but not this time unfortunately.


----------



## breambuster13

i might see u up there??. dont know yet


----------



## breambuster13

do u need a permit to fish it


----------



## pcsolutionman

nah mate no permit needed

Lee


----------



## Guest

Breambuster

This trip has been and gone,

Cheers


----------



## breambuster13

yea i looked at the date last night.


----------



## Gigantor

Breambuster,

But don't let that stop ya. Get out there and give it a go.

EMD is know for big angry Bass, and toga as well. Focus your fishing just off the 1st and 2nd points on the left.

Some of the guys have lost a few lures to the big angry fish there. Also had some of their rods broken in two as well. So use strong gear.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## breambuster13

iam thinking of going up early morring this saturday. do u think a t curve 2,4 kg with 8 lb fireline too heavey never fished bass,toga. 
thanks
craig


----------



## pcsolutionman

sounds about right, some decent fish in there

Lee


----------

